# Planer boards



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking for some help. I don't normally troll unless i have to and even then if I can pull a worm harness or spoon behind me with my spinning gear I do it. Rarely I break out my small off shore planer boards and trolling rods. I don't like fighting the planer board instead of the fish so only use them when all else fails. I'm thinking of investing in some big boards this year and have no idea what to buy. I only have an 18' targa and would never pull more than 3 lines per side. My plan is only one line on the board a lot of the time. Im looking for a small dependable board (smallest i can get that can handle up to 3 lines). Im also considering a mast that would fit in my bow seat holder. Any recommendations on a mast or how to pull the boards would be appreciated as well. i guess I should also say that my primary use would be Lake Erie and 3 footers is usually the top end of what i will go out in. thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't know how you feel about dipsy divers, but if it was me, i might look into trying them. Also , it would be alot cheaper to buy 6 divers, then to buy two big boards, mast, and releases.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Where are you located? Mast you can keep an eye open here and pick one up reasonable. You don't need releases just shower curtain rings or 3" carabiners and rubber bands.I run big boards on my 16 foot Sylvan even when alone especially with the fish up as high as they have been.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. Im in Hilliard, OH. I have dipsys, jets, and small off shore boards. I prefer not to use them because I like to fight the fish, not the equipment. My thought for using big boards is I would troll a rod out of each side of the boat and then one on a board out each side. That way when it releases I dont have to wait for it to clear all of the lines before I reel it in. It seems like the smaller fish are worn out and you just surf them in after waiting for them to reach the back of the boat. I was thinking about a mast that fits into my seat holder on the front of the boat. Have seen them online, but dont know anyone who has used them. I have also considered making my own boards , but if someone recommended a reasonably priced smaller size board I was going to give it a try. Would never troll more than 3 lines off a board, but might use 3 until I dial in a program then drop down to one.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Why don't you just set up you offshore boards to trip so you are not "fighting" the board and just reeling it in attached by the back clip?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Another vote for the offshore boards


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. Has anyone tried the Big Jon Otter Boat planer board ? I know a lot of guys like the inlines, but I'm wanting to try big boards.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have not tried the Otters, but made my own planer boards. If you go that route you want them heavy. Mine are nearly 3' long and use 1/2" all thread to bolt them together. The weight helps them from stalling out. If I we're going to do mine again, I would have added a bright color pool noodle over top of the all thread for flotation / visibility.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I like these and put a bright flag on them so people can see them


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Brother-in-law is a charter on lake Ontario...I usually just humor him and let him ramble about his perfect world and how the Erie guys don't have a clue how to pull big boards...he says real captains use the Otter Boards...

I have to wonder why if they are so perfect do they need the keel weight thingy under them?.. I see so many double and a few triple boards on Erie...but have yet to see any Otter ones out on the lake.

The Otter ones look sort of clunky to store away when not being used.

If memory serves correctly, he seems to complain about them not pulling correctly in bumpy water.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks. I'm leaning towards Otter because I'm looking to avoid the heavy boards that pull hard (afraid of wear and tear on boat where I mount mast). With only pulling a few lines I'm hoping the otter will be fine. I usually avoid rough days and doubt i would troll in them so hopefully that won't be an issue either. I don't ever remember seeing otter either so would love to hear from guys that have them. Ducknut if I had a bigger boat and was going to pull more lines those look awesome.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I use them on my 16 they really help stabilize the bow too


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

I will be anchoring mast to floor or putting in front seat holder. I'm afraid boards with that much drag will end up causing damage to my front deck. How is your mast mounted ?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

On the bow with 1/2" by 8" aluminum bar side to side under it. I run a 96" mast with support straps to the bow.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------

